# Beauty



## rescuecatsrule (Nov 29, 2007)

We had to have dear old Beauty PTS last month (3rd November) because she became ill and after a lot of messing about the vets eventually discovered a tumour in her bladder. They couldn't operate because she'd been diagnosed with kidney disease as well and it would do unknown damage to her kidneys. She'd had hyperthyroidism in the past, possibly recurring before the decision, and arthritis.  

RIP my beautiful precious treasure!  

I'm :x with myself still! I should have noticed something was up sooner!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Poor Beauty - how old was she?
Don't be hard on yourself about it. You did everything you could for her. She must have had a very happy life with you.


seashell


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you lost Beauty. However, you're not a vet, and couldn't be expected to diagnose a tumor or prevent kidney disease. Beauty is probably purring in the arms of an angel now. I wish you peace and blessings.


----------



## rescuecatsrule (Nov 29, 2007)

seashell said:


> Poor Beauty - how old was she?
> Don't be hard on yourself about it. You did everything you could for her. She must have had a very happy life with you.
> 
> 
> seashell


She was at least 14 when we got her  We got her from our local rescue centre and spoilt her as much as we could


----------



## rescuecatsrule (Nov 29, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> I'm so sorry you lost Beauty. However, you're not a vet, and couldn't be expected to diagnose a tumor or prevent kidney disease. Beauty is probably purring in the arms of an angel now. I wish you peace and blessings.


Thanks, the vet she's with diagnosed constipation at first, she'd had it before but this time it was proved it wasn't this time


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. I think she was a beautiful tortie so her name was fitting. Maybe she will meet my tortie, Rae, at the bridge while they wait for us. Sounds like you were her angel on this earth since you opened your heart to a 14 year old.


----------



## rescuecatsrule (Nov 29, 2007)

LilRed said:


> I am so sorry. I think she was a beautiful tortie so her name was fitting. Maybe she will meet my tortie, Rae, at the bridge while they wait for us. Sounds like you were her angel on this earth since you opened your heart to a 14 year old.


When we got her her paperwork said she was approximately 8 or 9 years old but we don't think she was. I don't mind how old or young they are, it's purrsonality that matters.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You were able to give Beauty a wonderful life in her sunset years. I am so glad that you had your time with her.


----------

